# The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Starttermin durch neues Promo-Poster angedeutet



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Starttermin durch neues Promo-Poster angedeutet*

						Ein neues Promo-Poster zu einem passenden Wettbewerb gibt anscheinend den Starttermin für die Witcher-Serie auf Netflix preis. Das Poster wurde auf der MCM Comic Con in London von einem aufmerksamen Twitter-Nutzer entdeckt. Der Starttermin deckt sich mit früheren Andeutungen zum Veröffentlichungzeitpunkt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Starttermin durch neues Promo-Poster angedeutet*


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann´s kaum erwarten.
Leider ist nach 8(?) Folgen dann aber auch schon wieder Schluss.


----------



## iago (31. Oktober 2019)

Kommt am 20.12.:
The Witcher auf Twitter: "This story has the makings of our greatest ballad yet. 
The Witcher arrives 20 December.… "


----------

